# FR: pouvoir, vouloir, savoir, penser - past tenses



## blah-de-blah

Hi, I know the rules to imparfait and passe compose, and most of the time I think I know when to use which. The only thing Im not sure of are when one would use passe compose for pouvoir, savoir, vouloir, penser. Normally I would just say:

je pouvais but when would I say j'ai pu?

or

je savais but i never hear anyone say j'ai su

To me, its always je savais because its a "temps indefini" and so it would be an imparfait. I just can't see when I would use the passe compose version. And the same with vouloir, penser.

Thanks!


----------



## jann

Hello Blah-de-blah,

As you recognize, the passé composé indicates something punctual, that happened all at once... whereas the imparfait indicates a state of being or a description.  And so we use the imparfait with these sorts of verbs when we want to describe "states of mind."  This usage is very common, because most thinking, wanting, knowing, etc. doesn't happen all at once. 

On other hand, using the passé composé with these sorts of verbs means you are describing a punctual, definite duration, or all-at-once sort of situation.  So then you have to ask yourself what it would mean if you e.g., knew something all at once, all of a sudden?  This would be when you found it out or comprehended it for the first time.    What about when you wanted something all at once?  This would be when you acted on wanting something: you tried... and that is a punctual action (conversely, if you acted on not wanting something, you refused).  Etc.

Please read this article.   It has example sentences and translations.


----------



## Bizarrissime

Bonjour vous deux,

One can say "j'ai su la bonn réponse, et j'ai vite répondu" , par exemple... i knew the proper/right/good answer, and i responded right away... there is an example of a quick realization of one's awareness of something...


----------



## Thomas1

So would Bizarrissime's example work in the imparfait if you wanted to emphasise the state of knowing the answer a not your sudden realising it?

Tom


----------



## janpol

"je n'avais presque plus d'essence dans mon réservoir mais  *j'ai* tout de même *pu* aller jusqu'à une station-service sans tomber en panne sèche".
"*j'ai pu* me tromper'. (il est possible que je me sois trompé)
"quand je l'ai vu arriver, *j'ai* tout de suite *su* qu'il avait une bonne nouvelle à m'annoncer".
"quand j'ai appris cette nouvelle, *j'ai voulu* t'envoyer un message mais il y avait une panne d'internet".
"quand il a pris la parole, *j'ai* immédiatement *pensé* qu'il mentait".


----------



## Bizarrissime

Rebonjour

Oui... and along the same, or continuing , lines:

"je *savais* les noms de tous les rois de France, mais je les ai oubliés"
"je *pouvais* ce faire, mais je ne le peux plus"
"je *voulais *toujours visiter la Pologne avec ma mère; il est dommage qu'elle soit maintenant morte"

Ça va?
Merci


----------



## janpol

je voulais toujours visiter la Pologne...
en ce qui concerne cet exemple, j'aurais une préférence pour le PC...


----------



## Thomas1

Est-ce que l'imparfait est au moins une option, Jan Pol?

Thomas


----------



## oumashi

Bizarrissime said:


> "j*'ai *toujours *voulu* visiter la Pologne avec ma mère ; il est dommage qu'elle soit maintenant morte"


Ou "Je *voulais* visiter la Pologne avec ma mère ; il est dommage qu'elle soit maintenant morte" (without toujours).


----------



## geostan

The imperfect selects a moment within the duration of an action (or state).
The passé composé indicates inception, completion or the total action (or state). With the particular verbs you mentioned, it is sometimes useful to use a different verb in English.

For instance, using janpol's examples:

                         "je n'avais presque plus d'essence dans mon réservoir mais  *j'ai* tout de même *pu* aller jusqu'à une station-service sans tomber en panne sèche".

you might translate _j'ai pu_ by _I managed to_.

"quand je l'ai vu arriver, *j'ai* tout de suite *su* qu'il avait une bonne nouvelle à m'annoncer".

you might translate _j'a tout de suite su_ que by _I realized right away

_ "quand j'ai appris cette nouvelle, *j'ai voulu* t'envoyer un message mais il y avait une panne d'internet".
.
you might translate _j'ai voulu_ by _I tried to

_ "quand il a pris la parole, *j'ai* immédiatement *pensé* qu'il mentait".

you might translate _j'ai immédiatement pensé_ by i_t immediately dawned on me _or_ occurred to me.

_Note too that in these particular examples, we are dealing with the beginning of a state and/or cause and effect.

I know of a particularly interesting example with _vouloir_ from Camus' _L'Etranger_, but until I get hold of a copy I cannot recall the paragraph off hand. But when I do, I'll post it here.

The sentence begins, if I remember correctly: "Je voulais, j'ai toujours voulu...", but I want to give you the complete context.

I should have the passage in a day or two.

Cheers!


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks, Geostan, for this explanation, it's very helpful. 
***
Vous avez indiqué que le passé simple était meilleur dans :
"j'ai toujours voulu visiter la Pologne avec ma mère; il est dommage qu'elle soit maintenant morte"
ou ça doit être :
"Je *voulais* visiter la Pologne avec ma mère ; il est dommage qu'elle soit maintenant morte"

Ma question est la suivante :
est-ce que _toujour _ne doit pas du tout être utilisé à l'imparfait ou cela n'est que le cas dans cette phrase ? Ou peut-être la cause est que l'action de vouloir s'est déjà terminée et "The passé composé indicates inception, *completion *or the total action (or state).", non ?

Tom


----------



## janpol

non, Tom, "toujours" n'est pas "interdit" avec l'imparfait :
"Quand il était petit, il voulait toujours les jouets des autres enfants"
"Quand nous lui rendions visite, il nous racontait toujours les mêmes histoires drôles"
"Si nous lui parlions, il faisait toujours semblant de ne pas nous entendre"


----------



## timpeac

I think that this area is confusing for English speakers because English grammar departs so much from the French. The nuance given by the choice of passé composé-imparfait in French can't be fully exploited in English because the simple past can be used for both a one-off past action and continual past. The difference in French can be enough to effectively need a different verb in English, eg

J'ai su qu'il avait raison - I realised he was right.


----------



## Thomas1

D'accord. Alors, que ne va pas dans :
"Je *voulais* toujours visiter la Pologne avec ma mère ; il est dommage qu'elle soit maintenant morte"

Je voulais trouver comment peut-on savoir quand _toujours_ avec l'imparfait est correct et quand non. 

Tom


----------



## geostan

Je crois qu'en l'occurrence l'emploi de l'imparfait s'attend à d'autres détails.

_Je voulais toujours visiter la Pologne avec ma mère, mais malheureusement, elle vient de mourir._ Ce serait l'emploi de _mais_ qui interrompt la durée du verbe.

Tu n'emploies pas la deuxième partie comme interruption.

A propos, je n'ai pas trouvé l'exemple que je voulais te fournir, mais je peux recommander le roman _L'Étranger_ pour l'étude des temps du passé. Du point de vue linguistique, il n'est pas difficile à lire et offre une excellente occasion d'étudier surtout le passé composé et l'imparfait.


----------



## janpol

Quand j'étais adolescent, je voulais visiter/je rêvais de visiter toute la Pologne avec ma mère; maintenant que cela serait possible car j'ai gagné suffisamment d'argent pour financer ce voyage, je dois oublier ce vieux rêve car ma mère vient de disparaître.


----------

